# Can FreeBSD reads contents of usb flash when it works in Virtual PC?



## anti (Feb 1, 2010)

hi

i have installed FreeBSD in Vitual PC in my Vista system

when i try to mount usb flash files it can not!!

it can not detect if there is usb flash or no

any idea?


----------



## OH (Feb 1, 2010)

Does this help?


----------



## rokpa92 (Feb 1, 2010)

For virtual pc (of microsoft):
you need the last version. Can download from here. i use this in windows 7, i don't test in vista. i thing it's now compatible the usb support in vista.
wherever.. with the last version, in the top of the windows you have the menu and say "USB" (a big bottom) when you click (and you have connected the device USB) this appears in the list, you check the USB device you want use, and it's ready to use in the O.S. guest.
for vitual box:
try with le little icon in the corner of the windows (right-under) with the design of a USB port.
Them put ADD and select your USB port.


----------



## anti (Feb 2, 2010)

thanx OH it seems something different!

rokpa92:  actualy i discovered that i use  old version of Virtual PC!!... i will download the last version now.. and i will tell u the result! thank u my friend.


----------



## anti (Feb 2, 2010)

shuld i install what is called Windows XP Mode?


----------



## Bunyan (Feb 2, 2010)

You should install FreeBSD on  its native slice and not fiddle around with that Virtual PC. Then it will detect all kind of USB devices.


----------



## rokpa92 (Feb 6, 2010)

anti said:
			
		

> thanx OH it seems something different!
> 
> rokpa92:  actualy i discovered that i use  old version of Virtual PC!!... i will download the last version now.. and i will tell u the result! thank u my friend.



You are welcome. anything you need in the world of windows, you can contact me without problems. It is where I better handling at the moment.


----------

